# Anyone who's interested:



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show..._32810,00.html

The 2005 Oklahoma Sugar Arts Show will be on TV. I don't know if I'll be featured on this show, but "Here Comes the Cake" is going to be aired on the Food Network in a couple of days. My cake was there, and so many incredible cake artists were there with their work. Check it out!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I marked it on my calender.

Cudo's Mich.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Good job. I don't have cable or dish, so I won't be seeing it.

Phil


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Definitely will check it out,thanks momoreg.


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

I only see the canadian shows since foodnetwork canada is differant


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hmmm.... Is it time to start a "Chef Talk TV" forum?  

Is this the one that several of us saw you in earlier, Momo?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

No, this is the full-length program about the Oklahoma show.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm watching now (Thursday, February 9) and it's the 2003 show. http://I believe the 2005 show will ..._42303,00.html


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Never mind. I just looked at the info for that show, and it's an old one too. Weird, it was Kerry Vincent herself that told me about these shows, and I just thought she was telling me they were new.


----------

